# Apple Developer Account Locked



## rlajeunesse (Feb 11, 2020)

My Company has been locked out of our Apple Developer account for over a month. Apple Developer support does not have a direct support line, e-mail, or any way to contact them other than fill out a request form. The escalation from the general support staff to a supervisor ends there... 
The toughest part of this ordeal is that we don't even have an explanation as to why we were locked out, how we can resolve the issue, and what to do in the future from allowing this to happen again. 
We have lost the ability to use two of our Apps that were deployed through our MDM solution due to a revoked certificate, it has impacted our business as these are sales applications. 
I have read and shared with my coworkers a few of these similar horror stories on the web some take up to 3 months to receive contact from Apple Developer support.
Does anyone know of a reputable, highly visible forum to write this story, hopefully attracting views and force Apple to react?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You may want to try https://community.spiceworks.com/ and see if anyone there might help. Apple may have some people there too if you get the right tags in.


----------

